# Aveeno Oatmeal Bath Wash



## Alexia (Apr 4, 2012)

Iv'e read around on the forum about this wash, and it sounds fantastic! If anyone uses this for their hedgehog, can you confirm if this is the correct one? http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/aveeno ... 19-product
Because its the one im going to buy


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not sure whether or not this is good, maybe someone here has experience with it. I use Aveeno Baby Wash with Thistle and haven't had any problems with dry skin or irritation and she doesn't seem to mind it. Although my bottle says "lightly scented" and I recently seen a comment not to use one that is scented because of how sensitive they are to smells, by Thistle seems okay with this one.


----------



## Alexia (Apr 4, 2012)

you cant see it in the pic, but its fragrance free. and it also says 100% natural oatmeal blah blah blah, so im assuming its a-ok :/


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I use Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Body Wash for the soaping and Aveeno Skin Relief Shower and Bath Oil for the moisturizing soak. The downside of the one you have shown is that they come in pre-measured packets inside that box. So you would be dumping in the powder in the water each time, and you wouldn't need the whole packet each time so you have to reseal it/tape it/ fold it, etc. 

It's okay, but I prefer to use products that I can also use myself  The bottles would last too long otherwise.


----------

